# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Mijn verhaal en vraag

## shelara

Hallo
Zal proberen kort te omschrijven geschiedenis.

2008 MRI schedel - witte vlekken ( MRI wegens vermoeidheid, en MS in de familie))
2009 Herpes Zoster ( gordelroos) die virus blijft in het lichaam en kan van alles aanrichten later, las ik later in de bijsluiter van de medicijnen.

2009/2010 langdurende pijn nek uitstralend naar arm.

2010 Facetdevernatie ( dec 2010)

2011 Zelfde kliniek Gangliom stellatum ( 7e nekwervel) 16 febr 2011

Kort daarna, van het ene op het andere moment door knieen gezakt, na hevige pijnaanval in rug.
Dit is nog 2 keer gebeurd, van toen af is het slecht gegaan en snel, zit nu in rolstoel en scootmobiel.

Kwam een stuk tegen over Myelitis Transversa, zag ook de "voor mij zo beknellende band om je borst) de rugpijn, het herpesvirus, en ik ben bekend met B12 en Vit D insuffiecientie. Ik spuit al 9 maanden 2 maal per week vit B12 intarmusculair, maar helpen, nee tot nu toe niet. Wie o wie weet iets, of herkent zich hier ook maar enigzins in?
Alle info is welkom, alvast bedankt voor het lezen ik ben inmiddels radeloos en voel me zieker dan ziek. Maar leg bovenstaande maar eens uit aan een arts, die strakke band, de prikken in je benen, lijf, ze snappen het niet.
Hopelijk snapt iemand het hier, alvast bedankt, groetjes Shelara

----------

